# I Don't Know If My D Is Me Or Lexapro



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

So I've just started Lexapro as of Saturday night, im taking 5mg currently, and supposed to take the full 10mg from tomorrow night on. I was just shaky and nauseous all of sunday, but yesterday and today, mid afternoon, im being hit with really urgent D, and i can't even tell if it's my normal D or from the Lexparo (since one of hte common initial side effects is D, how ironic). I'm on it to hopefully, potentially HELP my IBS altogether, but my dr told me it'll take at least 1-2 full weeks to know if it is helping and to get past all the side effects.

I'm just frustrated because i can't even tell if it's me or a side effect. Ugh. I just want to find the thing that makes me feel better already, you know? All I have to deal with it right now is imodium.

On the plus side of things, I have not had extreme gas pains in the AM for about 4 mornings in a row, and less stomach aches over all since starting the meds. But the D is def there.


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

The Lexapro will definitely take some time for your body to get used to. I take Zoloft and had D from it until my body adjusted. It sucks for sure, but take it one day at a time and try not to worry about it because that will only make it worse. Hang in there! If you want to talk about your frustration I am usually around. Take care.


----------



## IvyWinter (Jun 1, 2013)

yeah i know i have to stick through it. It's tough though with work and everything, sometimes i wish i could just take a full week off and let my body just do its thing without worrying about commuting/life!


----------



## psychgirl823 (Jun 3, 2013)

I know what you mean. Sometimes life with IBS does not seem worth living. It is hard so I guess we all just have to take it one day at a time and support each other.


----------



## Psicoloco Enamorado (Sep 12, 2013)

Hello there!

I already read that you have completed a month on Lexapro with partially good results; I've dealing with IBS for a year and finally last week I went to psychiatrist to work on my anxiety problems which I know they are mostly what triggers my IBS flares, so he prescribed Lexapro and CB Psychotherapy focusing on my IBS (I'm starting therapy in two weeks).

I started lexapro 3 days ago and I started to have horrible heartburn (it's been a long time since I had heartburn) and today I got an episode of diarrhea. I called the psychiatrist and he says that he doesn't believe there's a link between the symptoms and lexapro but I've read that for people with IBS is very common to experience this kind of things and so it says in the lexapro webpage, anyways, my question is (even tho every body is different), how long did it take to your body to adapt to lexapro?

I started with 5mg per day before bedtime, but all this heartburn, gas, bloating and diarrhea frightens me! And I'm seriously thinking to stop taking it and instead look for am homeopathic solution for anxiety, as for the IBS symptons I can manage well with diet, exercise, yoga and trimebutine (plus the psychotherapy).

Anyways, thanks a lot for sharing! Send you a big hug from Tijuana, México.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

IvyWinter said:


> yeah i know i have to stick through it. It's tough though with work and everything, sometimes i wish i could just take a full week off and let my body just do its thing without worrying about commuting/life!


Try living near your office unless its not too much of a problem or financial burden.


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Psicoloco Enamorado said:


> Hello there!
> 
> I already read that you have completed a month on Lexapro with partially good results; I've dealing with IBS for a year and finally last week I went to psychiatrist to work on my anxiety problems which I know they are mostly what triggers my IBS flares, so he prescribed Lexapro and CB Psychotherapy focusing on my IBS (I'm starting therapy in two weeks).
> 
> ...


Nice to see someone from mehico







Homeopathy...Please rethink your decision to go with that one. It does not look like real medicine to me, so I thought I'd warn you. Btw, have you been losing weight ?


----------



## rmiller1985 (Sep 13, 2011)

IndianRopeTrick said:


> Homeopathy...Please rethink your decision to go with that one. It does not look like real medicine to me, so I thought I'd warn you.


I agree 100%. Homeopathic remedies will cure your wallet of monetary overgrowth, but that's about it.

My favorite article on the subject: http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2539/whats-up-with-homeopathy. Hahnemann's hypotheses may have been reasonable 200 years ago, but with what we know now they've been completely disproven.

Cheers,

Rich


----------



## Psicoloco Enamorado (Sep 12, 2013)

rmiller1985 said:


> I agree 100%. Homeopathic remedies will cure your wallet of monetary overgrowth, but that's about it.
> 
> My favorite article on the subject: http://www.straightdope.com/columns/read/2539/whats-up-with-homeopathy. Hahnemann's hypotheses may have been reasonable 200 years ago, but with what we know now they've been completely disproven.
> 
> ...


¡Hola amigos!

Well Homeopathy is kinda complex and yes, so controversial, yet I must say that I've tried before for other issues and it works (at least for me), but not all homeopaths are good (the same as medics); here in México most homeopaths must study medicine first so you basically they can prescribe allopath and homeopath medicine to give an holistic treatment to illness and here in Tijuana they will charge you no more than 30 dlls for a consultation (medicine included for a month), but yes, homeopathy works slow and is almost never accurate at the beginning, doctor has to find the exact amount and combination of medicine for each body and personality (as the same way a shrink does with pills, but homeopathy has no side effects)...

Anyways I do have my concerns since for my IBS homeopathy has never work completely (at least not for the pain), what works for me is Trimebutine 100mg 10 minutes before each meal, it really helps me a lot and here in Tijuana is very very cheap (I don't know if they commercialize it in the US), what I'm looking for in homeopathy or other alternative options is support for my anxiety (I'm getting back to psychotherapy, this time CBT), in my case, anxiety triggers or worsens my IBS flares, that's why they prescribed me Lexapro but it causes me diarrhea and horrible heartburn plus, I've read a lot of bad experiences regards withdrawal, and I don't wanna take the risk.

So if you know something besides prescribed medicine for anxiety please let me know!

¡Abrazos!

PS. Yes! I've lost weight because of my IBS! I was scared at the beginning but since I'm 5'7, I look "slim" and not "skinny".


----------



## IndianRopeTrick (Jul 25, 2013)

Okay, your wish. But we warned you. Slow, holistic, must be combined with allopathy etc. are all excuses for a system that does not work, except as a placebo in some cases. Sure, combine it with "allopathy" and take the credit for allopathy's work. Soon, this might turn into a debate and others might join too. So, I don't want to talk about this further. But, before I conclude, I strongly reccomend that you look for info which truly examines homeopathy, from a non-homeopathic and unbiased perspective. Search Dr.Ben Goldacre or James Randi + homeopathy and see the info which you get.

If after due diligence, you still feel that homeopathy makes sense, then go for it. At least, you go ahead with more knowledge.


----------

